# Super Cheap Slingshot Ammo



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

I was wondering what would be an easily available super cheap source of ammo, even cheaper than clay from the Hobby store. So I came up with Kitty Balls. I don't know if it has already been done, but if anything it is new to me. Clay balls made from Kitty Litter, new Kitty Litter. It would be even cheaper to use USED Kitty Litter STINK BALLS! I am neither that brave or Cheap


----------



## christopher (Jan 8, 2010)

And I always thought rocks and other ground matter was the cheapest. But kitty litter? Eww.


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

Add some beach sand to make it heavier?

Or, perhaps use a 3/8 steel ball in the center.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Welll-Kitty Balls->Good thinking, but I think I'll stick to the air dry clay, at .006 cents per ball that's not too bad, but I do like the kitty litter balls, Ya know a person could put skunk scent in the mix and shoot em in yer neighbors yard if ya didn' like him, or deer scent, or fox scent, dang you opened up a whole new line of thinking, carry some skunk balls in a baggie and use em for self defence to shoot muggers =ARGAHahahahahahahaha


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Heavier could be acheived by smashing it more. I think you could equal air dry clay. Probably more work than it is worth. I will most likely stick to clay. I just had to try it, grocery store ammo


----------



## Hedgewolf (Aug 12, 2010)

mxred91 said:


> Heavier could be acheived by smashing it more. I think you could equal air dry clay. Probably more work than it is worth. I will most likely stick to clay. I just had to try it, grocery store ammo


Hi {:^}>

I've used cat litter clay as an ingredient in refractory cement before (another of my many hobbies...) and agree that it's hard work, but nice knowing that one can manage with locally sourced materials. On the subject of cheap practice ammo, I've recently been experimenting with sand & cement;








This is the theory - next time you're doing one of *those* little jobs which require render or mortar, grab a short piece of tube and a wooden spoon and make good use of the 'leftovers'. Use the tube like a biscuit cutter and the spoon as a ramrod to make these:








Two calibers - 15mm and 22mm (standard copper pipe sizes). As you can imagine they don't have much long-range capability, but the ones which are about as tall as they are thick work well as practice rounds and are a darn sight more consistent than random pebbles !

Take care All
- Tony -


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

It's great to hear new ideas.

BTW, Hedgewolf, what were you making with the refractory cement? A forge, crucible casting, glass, etc.? All are interesting.


----------



## Hedgewolf (Aug 12, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> It's great to hear new ideas.
> 
> BTW, Hedgewolf, what were you making with the refractory cement? A forge, crucible casting, glass, etc.? All are interesting.


Thanks for asking - at the risk of going a long way off topic, I've used it in the bottom of my waste oil fired heater and as chimney insulation in a rocket stove. Both worked well {:^}>

Take care
- Tony -


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Interesting ideas, great use of everyday items...but I make my slingshots so I can buy my ammo.


----------



## hammer0419 (Aug 22, 2010)

The Kitty litter is just WAY too much work if you ask me. I go to the local Dollar store and buy marbles. 100 in a bag for a buck, no brainer!! They are in the household section by the vases. They are used to put in vases and any clear holder for decoration. Better for ammo!!


----------



## Hedgewolf (Aug 12, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> Interesting ideas, great use of everyday items...but I make my slingshots so I can buy my ammo.


Hehe - well, perhaps when I'm good enough (at making and using them). Until then though, I'll have to carry on making everything myself. On which note, it may be appropriate to show off my 'proper ammo' making equipment at this point too;
1) Fill hard wood mold with hot lead








2) After cooling, extract mess from inside








3) Trim sprue (excess mess) into ladle - the small bits will get the next melt started








4) Fettle balls (eh?) with antique pliers








5) Repeat (and just to prove I'm not a complete skinflint, I actually paid for the pouch)








Although to be fair I only bought it to copy the pattern...

These 'balls' are an approximate .44cal - I've not used many, for a couple of reasons; i) I'm nowhere near good enough with slingshots to even think about hunting with them, so I'll stick to the air rifles for now and ii) I havent yet built a pellet trap big enough for my appalling attempts ! 
I have to take a car for its MOT on Thursday, so I might try scrounging some wheel balancing weights, as recommended elswhere. Meawhile, I'm still recycling some old window lead...

Take care All
- Tony -


----------



## Hedgewolf (Aug 12, 2010)

Sorry, not sure what went wrong there - still getting used to the mechanical marvel which is the forum


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

I use my collection of cheap LEE 2 and 6 cavity round ball moulds I specifically bought either for slingshot or muzzleloader ammo to make my slingshot ammo. Along with lead alloys (wheelweights/pipe, etc) that I have hoarded throughout my life for cheap or free my ammo costs only time and propane at this juncture. Being a bullet caster anyway it is a no-brainer for me. I even use 148 grain wadcutter bullets intended for the 38special with my bigger banded slingers....them things really knock small edible things into the game bag.

The ingots on the wall of my shop are all clip on wheelweights that have been cleaned and smelted. The boxes/buckets contain wheelweights/lead pipe/pure lead/babbit/and other whatnot alloys. I am good till I am about 120 years old seeing as I no longer supplement my income (waste my lead) with fishing sinkers. I do not see me buying ammo when I can make my own, but to each their own. That is an old picture. The "hoard" now contains about 6,000 pounds of various lead alloys. I happen to prefer lead ammo for my slingshots, so all is a win win situation.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

That is a lot of potential ammo!

Sent from my HTC Desire 620 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

chuckduster01 said:


> I use my collection of cheap LEE 2 and 6 cavity round ball moulds I specifically bought either for slingshot or muzzleloader ammo to make my slingshot ammo. Along with lead alloys (wheelweights/pipe, etc) that I have hoarded throughout my life for cheap or free my ammo costs only time and propane at this juncture. Being a bullet caster anyway it is a no-brainer for me. I even use 148 grain wadcutter bullets intended for the 38special with my bigger banded slingers....them things really knock small edible things into the game bag.
> 
> The ingots on the wall of my shop are all clip on wheelweights that have been cleaned and smelted. The boxes/buckets contain wheelweights/lead pipe/pure lead/babbit/and other whatnot alloys. I am good till I am about 120 years old seeing as I no longer supplement my income (waste my lead) with fishing sinkers. I do not see me buying ammo when I can make my own, but to each their own. That is an old picture. The "hoard" now contains about 6,000 pounds of various lead alloys. I happen to prefer lead ammo for my slingshots, so all is a win win situation.


Jeez man! That will get you through a zombie apocalypse!


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

We are already well into the zombie apocalypse. Been to walmart or the voting booth lately?

Besides the slingshots I also shoot 8 to 10 thousand rounds of castbullets in pistol ,handcannon, and rifles every year, but yeah being able to shoot till they bury my butt was the idea behind the stash.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hmmm ... be careful ... the powers that be would declare that a hazardous waste dump!!!!! HA! And I thought I had a lot of lead lying about ...

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

The powers that be can have all they want, 150 to 220 grains at a time.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Please delete this 
Thx in advance


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

I use ceramic baking beads for practice ammo.


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

monkeyboab said:


> I use ceramic baking beads for practice ammo.


what do they work out at? each in uk money? and where do you find the cheapest?

i just bought 20000 7mm steel for £55


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Search "pie weights" I tried them but they are *too light FOR ME and for my preferred* bandsets and they fly "wonky" when too launched too fast. Not everyone wants to shoot big heavy ammo so they may serve just fine for "practice and plinking".


----------

